# Any Waterside Camping Near West Centeral Il?



## macco (Apr 21, 2005)

Well here's the story. We went on our first campout last weekend to our favorite camping place, Siloam Springs State Park in Illinois, in our new Outback 21RS. We have been camping for the last four summers in a little popup we bought in May of 2001. We have pretty much stayed fairly close to home. Been to Lake Ozark Mo. and Mark Twain Lake several times in MO. But Mostly Siloam Springs in IL. We loved the Lake Ozark MO camp grounds. We really liked the fack that you could camp right next to the water. However they had no electric hook ups on those sites. So, this is what we are looking for. We would like to be able to camp right next to the water so we can fish all day long right from under our canope hehe or swim if we like and have electric hookup at least. Anyone know of such a place not too far from where we live? Illinois, Iowa, Mo, Ark, OK or somewhere in that area. Thanks.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

macco said:


> Well here's the story. We went on our first campout last weekend to our favorite camping place, Siloam Springs State Park in Illinois, in our new Outback 21RS. We have been camping for the last four summers in a little popup we bought in May of 2001. We have pretty much stayed fairly close to home. Been to Lake Ozark Mo. and Mark Twain Lake several times in MO. But Mostly Siloam Springs in IL. We loved the Lake Ozark MO camp grounds. We really liked the fack that you could camp right next to the water. However they had no electric hook ups on those sites. So, this is what we are looking for. We would like to be able to camp right next to the water so we can fish all day long right from under our canope hehe or swim if we like and have electric hookup at least. Anyone know of such a place not too far from where we live? Illinois, Iowa, Mo, Ark, OK or somewhere in that area. Thanks.
> [snapback]34294[/snapback]​


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Oops! messed up on that last post. Have you tried Kentuckly/Barkley Lake? We went to Big Bear Lodge and campground on Ky Lake 3 years ago and it was beautiful! We had a cabin at the time (no camper yet!), but other family members had the best campsite RIGHT on the lake...and a beautiful grassy slope to the water with no weeds, etc. I know the Sister in Law well enough to say she would not camp w/o electric, so they must have atleast that.

If I think of any others, I'll let you know!

Ron, Tina, Meghan, Emily


----------

